# MK 4 Handbrake one side not engaging



## jonrn (Aug 30, 2009)

I have a 98 mk golf that recently failed its MOT due to the handbrake not engaging on one side. When i got to the caliper it had seized using the special tool i couldnt move the piston in or out so bought a new one. After installing a new caliper im still stuck in the same position the handbrake wont engage I can see that the brakes work (I took of the caliper stomped breaks and piston moves out) when i pull the handbrake cable the piston moves about .5mm to 1mm (ish) but wont stop a spinning wheel. I replaced the pads and the cable just incase. Any help is greatly appreciated as ive had the wheels on and off more times than an f1 pit crew.


----------



## dosmas (May 16, 2007)

*Re: MK 4 Handbrake one side not engaging (jonrn)*

check out the link in this thread. good diy to. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4287704


----------



## jonrn (Aug 30, 2009)

thanks that is a nice tutorial, my problem is still a lil between them both i bought a new caliper and a new cable after bleading the caliper ( this works ) the only part of the caliper that gets all wierd is the handbrake


----------



## dosmas (May 16, 2007)

*Re: (jonrn)*

where did you get the caliper?
did you compare the ebrake brakects on the caliper just to make sure its exactly the same?


----------



## jonrn (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: (dosmas)*

I bought the caliper in a place called biltema ( a large retailer of autoparts and other stuffs).
The caliper is for a mk4 i mistakenly bought one for a mk3 so triple checked that it was for a mk4 and was for the rear.
I have noticed that when on the offending side there is always a couple of mm's between the pad and the disk regardless of how many times i pump the brake i cant take up this slack.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: (jonrn)*

If you have a 98, it should be a MKIII (atleast it would be in the US). If you have one MKIII and one MKIV caliper, braking will always be uneven.
If you got the wrong caliper, how did you connect it? MKIV calipers use a banjo bolt, and MKIII calipers screw directly onto the hose.
If you have mixed calipers models, I suggest that you take the incorrect one back, and get the right one so you have a matched set. Parking Brake use works the self-adjusters for the rear disc brake pad clearance. If the parking brake cable for one brake caliper never gets pulled tight, then the pad clearance on that side will always be too wide, the brake pedal will always be soggy, and the parking brake will never hold.
You need to get a matched set of rear calipers, and adjust the parking brake cable temporarily so the brake caliper on the side that never gets pulls is slightly shorter, so it always gets pulled, AND always pull the handbrake all the way up. That way, eventually the parking brake will adjust the pads up, the pedal will get firmer, and you will be able to readjust the parking brakes cable back to even in length.


----------



## jonrn (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: (germancarnut51)*

Sorry i dont think i explained very well, what i meant was i originally bought a caliper for a mk3 returned this is how i knew i had the correct caliper for a mk4. Yes it does have a banjo bolt, the caliper isnt a volkswagen original but it is a caliper for the mk4.
Im not sure i follow with the adjustment I cant shorten one and not the other i can tighten the cable (its currently on 4 clicks) but this only reduces the slack on the cable and not the distance between the pads and disks. The cables connect to the same link which is tightened with a bolt for them both.


----------



## jonrn (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: (jonrn)*

For those interested I simply ended up taking the caliper back to the store getting a replacement and now it works like a charm.


----------



## dosmas (May 16, 2007)

*Re: (jonrn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jonrn* »_For those interested I simply ended up taking the caliper back to the store getting a replacement and now it works like a charm.

good to hear. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

